# Beadlock Pro or JessEm 8350?



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I have the occassional need to do a bit of dowel work, but not so much that I want to go the domino route. I have the cheap little beadlock drill block that you clamp down to the piece to use, but its a pain because you have to fight with spacers. It looks like both the beadlock pro and jessem jig would relieve me of that nuissance. Has anyone played with the two and could share a little insight? Or have you used one or the other and either love/hate it?


----------



## bpalmer60 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have the Bead Lock Pro and Have used it as a doweling Jig, and loose tennn Jig, and used it to create standard moritise and Tennon joints. I find that all of these types of jigs work rather well as long as you take the time to mill your limber down so that they are the same thickness when doing frame joints and other type joints when the material is all on the same plane,

I have had good results when I have use the jig to create a standard mortise and tenon joint. I mark out the mortise and mark the center line of the mortise on the material and align the jig to the center line and drill per istructions and then put the chisel guide that comes with the and pare the wals and coners to square and then cut the tennon on the table saw. I found it to work every time as long as my markouts are accurate,

I have done floating tenons also and they have worked out.

Never used the JessEm

Bill


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Bill, most of the work I would be doing would be with stock not on the same plane, that is joining say a 3/4" runner to a leg and leaving maybe a 1/8" space (hopefully that makes sense). Do you have any experience with the beadlock pro doing that? With the cheap little beadlock jig, its a real headache.


----------



## bpalmer60 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have used it like that when the center line of both parts is such that you are leaving a reveal. The jig is designed to work along the centerline or a part. One can shift the center line on one part by adding a scrap piece on one side of the jig when you clamp it on. For example a 1/8" piece of scrap inserted on the left side of the jig moves the cenrer line to the right by 1/8" on the part. add the scrap to the right side and the Center line moves left. I have used business card stock to position the Jig Cneter line ecatly where I want the center line of the mortise.

Bill


----------



## bagman8 (Jul 23, 2007)

I recently purchased a JessEm 8350. I am extremely pleased with it. I have used the beadLOCK, Rockler Doweling Jig - 1 Fourth Inch and Dowelmax. I am an amateur and work primarily with ½" stock.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

So, when is HF going to come out with their version of the Domino? I figure it will go for about $79.95, and then will be marked down at 60% off. I really want one.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I went ahead and purchased the JessEm setup a few days back. I am planning on using it for a coffee table build here shortly, so I can hopefully post a review of it after then.

I would love for that to happen too, but the Festool patent on the domino must be pretty air tight if HF hasnt found a manufacturer to make a close approximation.


----------

